# Substrate is pretty dirty but I can't clean it due to plants



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

So I know that my substrate has a lot of crap in it: small bits of decaying plant matter, probably some fish poop, and maybe a tiny bit of uneaten food, but mostly just dead plants and algae and stuff. How do I clean this out? I can't really gravel vac because of plants being in most places in the tank. I'm thinking of introducing cory cats soon and I don't want them to get sick due to dirty substrate, which I read is a common cause of corys getting infections etc. I'm also worried about barbel erosion in my mix of gravel/fluorite but that's another issue entirely.

How do you guys manage to keep substrates relatively clean for corys, or do you just risk it?


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Fan of amano shrimp at all?


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Sure but I've never kept shrimp before and I"m currently dosing Excel =O although I may switch to DIY CO2 very soon (this is a 55G)


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

you could always go over the top of the substrate lightly with the gravel vac to get all of the loose stuff up. you should not have problems with the plants if they are well rooted.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I might try it but I just planted some lilaeopsis a week ago and it's dying off pretty badly I think, so I'm not sure if I'd just uproot it all if I put the vac over it. 

Also, do you think a population of RCS is sustainable in a tank with harlequin rasboras, cardinals, and corys? What about GBRs? By sustainable I'm really asking: 1) will the adults get eaten and 2) Will some fry survive and increase the population even though most will be eaten?

Lastly, is it possible at all to be dosing Excel and have RCS live?


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

if you pick up a ball valve at home depot and stick it inline on your gravel back you can dial back the suction so its just strong enough to suck up light detritus without uprooting plants just avoid going over the newest planted ones that havent had time to root.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

i either pull the vac end off the tube and just use that (increases suction and makes the hole smaller) or i use a turkey baster.

it's the only way i have found to work when you have delicate carpeting plants or very dense plants.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I just wag my python tube above the surface. That stirs things up lifting detritus off the surface, then I suck it up. Some gets into the general water, so I continue draining and do a 50% water change, then change the filter mechanical media to keep flow up. After a day I change the mechanical again to get the junk out and keep flow at max. This part may not seem necessary, but my G6 has a flow meter and when imstir up the tank, flow does decreease, so I change the mechanical again and all is back to normal. Without the meter i would probably not be able to tell..ignorance is bliss.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

instead of a ball valve, just squeeze the hose a bit with your fingers to reduce the flow


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I have 9 puffers and a shrimp population which continues to grow. With enough shelter, anything is possible.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

orchidman said:


> instead of a ball valve, just squeeze the hose a bit with your fingers to reduce the flow


lol that'll work too, I just start to cramp up after a few minutes and cleaning the substrate in the 125 takes a while, especially at reduced flow.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, i have a 10 gallon, so i didnt think of that !


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies!


----------

